# ProVen



## PaperCut (Nov 28, 2008)

Has anybody tried these ProVen probiotics yet?If so did you have any success?My main symptoms are gas and bloating so i'm hoping these may help that, as i've heard some good things about them, and they are based in the UK so i wont have to order from the states again.Thanks.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I would be interested to hear the users of this probiotic.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What have you heard about it lately?


----------



## PaperCut (Nov 28, 2008)

ok well i decided to go ahead and try them anyway. I have a 2 month supply and i've just finsished the first month.The first 3 weeks I didn't really notice anything, other than i was having more normal BM's. But i was still getting gas and that was my main problem.But now on the 1 month mark i'm starting to finally notice and effect, and its a very positive one. Slowly but surely my gas levels have started to reduce. I no longer feel that gassy after eating meals and the noise levels in my colon has reduced.When i wake up in the morning i don't feel the urge to stay on the toilet until i have gotten rid of enough gas, as i just don't feel that bad.I still have to get through another months worth of the probiotic so hopefully things will improve even more. I'll update you again soon to let you know how it's going for me. But so far i definetly reccomend you atleast give it a try, so long as you're patient with it.Chris


----------

